# Need advise on google search



## minifarmer (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi:
I need advise on how to get a new glass construction business to show up when a prospective customer types our search words. I looked a vistaprint's $30/month marketing program, with website and search results. Is this a good deal? I don't have a problem paying $30/month, but is it going to get my name on the search?

http://www.vistaprint.com/internet-marketing.aspx?xnav=LeftItem&xnid=LeftNav227_226_131


----------



## cdiaz (Oct 3, 2011)

Minifarmer,

Try a free service like http://www.addme.com/. Also make sure you have plenty of keywords on your site and make sure you use your URL when commenting on blogs, sending out emails etc. 

Cesar Diaz
http://beansandgrits.com


----------

